# PineSol



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I had 2 painted cars
gt40 tjet
tyco Pantera

the light blue GT40 is doing OK, 
but the ol TYCO PRO did not make it
it had a real heavy duty thick extra paint job that did not want to come off

after cleaning the gt40 with tooth brush 
after 48 hours and swirling every 12 hours
next the Pantera it felt like it was melting and every brush just barely moved the paint then the window post collasped and it took a trip to trash.
anybody had problems with old tyco's?
any other methods?


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

cwbam said:


> I had 2 painted cars
> gt40 tjet
> tyco Pantera
> 
> ...


I've got two black Trans Am bodies. One I wanted to leave stock because
it's in really good shape and the other was a little beat..and as we all know, 
black cars look cool as hell in real life..but they're hard as hell to see on the 
black track. 

I've got one that I just did with some prep work and Duplicolor. It looks really
good so far. I'm going to do some detail painting with a brush and then I'll get
some pics up.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys need to research and read the forums more often. I don't use PineSol, for one I think it stinks, and two I don't like what it does to some plastics. I have been doing this for a long time, I use Easy Off Oven Cleaner, the original stuff. An overnight soak in that would have given you a clean GT40 and a clean Tyco Pantera. When Easy Off fails to work I use this stuff called Scalecoat II Wash Away. You can find it where Scale Coat paints are sold. Just soak the part for a few minutes and then wash the crud off with the help of your local tooth cleaner! Either method is easy peasy!! JMOFHO pig


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I use Easy Lift Off from micromark.com.Never heard of Scalecoat II Wash Away but will look into it.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Simple Green. I've not had a problem with it affecting the plastic.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*easy off oven spray...*

I use easy off, as I've been a kit modeler for a long time. I'd find cars at some of the toy and model kit shows that needed help, and this was a way to build cars that had not been reissued at the time (early 90's). It was a heaven send when I goofed on the paint (which was often).

It helps to remove any clear plastic. Do it outside and wear a spray dust mask. A well ventilated area is a must. 

Use hot water and an old toothbrush to get in the stubborn parts. This method doesn't work well on lacquers as they tend to dry harder 
than enamels (something in the way they dry over the span of time). 

Good luck and be safe. Stick to the tried and true for styrene, and test a scrap of resin before coating the resin kit, as some don't react well (this goes for must resin based kits in general).


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Isopropyl Alcohol worked well for me. Anybody know about the long term effect on plastic or resin?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've had isopropyl alcohol soften up some resins. Never had a problem with it on Auto World cars, but thats about all I've ever stripped.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You can find the Scalecoat II Wash Away paint remover here - http://www.weavermodels.com/page11.html

It is pricey at 12 bucks per pint, BUT it never loses it potency. That is, when it gets really icky looking, just run it thru some coffee filters to clean it up and your good for another batch! The bottle that I have is over a year old and shows no signs of slowing down. Time for the community service message now; As always, wear gloves, use a toothbrush to do the scrubbing, and follow the DIRECTIONS on the bottle! JMOFHO pig


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Super Clean or any brand Automotive " Purple " degreaser works the best for me , I have stripped dozens of old ho cars of all types and have never had a problem with it hurting the plastic in anyway no matter howlong you leave it in. Plus its only about $ 7 - 8 dollars for a gallon so its prett cheap . Warning though if you use it I would recommand rubber gloves . 

Pig I also love Scale coat Wash away 2, but it just too expensive escpecially when you need enough to submerse a 1/24 scale model kit


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Windex works good on some paints and chrome, without touching the plastic.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

All these things everyone has mentioned sound good to me.

Myself I use Pine Sol for a one or two day soak to get most of the crud off.














































This is Fletchers Vette that we still need to finish up. It has RRR rims on it. Hey did RRR come out with the chrome version of these yet? I've been living under a rock lately...doh.

Then I use Testors ELO (EASY LIFT OFF) that I purchase at the hobby store that comes in a can for about $10.00 or a little more. You DO NOT soak stuff in ELO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You brush it on and let it sit for a few minuites and then scrub. 

Right after using ELO I use Soap and water to keep things from melting. Never had problems with ELO.

On Eldon 1/32 bodies Pine Sol will melt that plastic...BEWARE! :freak:

Bob...been scrubbing for a while now...zilla


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

That 'Vette looks great. I need to get my hands on a 70's era Stingray body. 
Very cool..and good work on the cleanup.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I had only used fine grit sandpaper and lighter fluid to clean up and/or prep
bodies after getting back into slots. 

I got an old Tyco RX-7 this week with some thick, blue paint on it. Since I
have never dealt with a body that was previously painted, I pulled out the 
Pine-Sol for the first time today.

First, I cut it in half. 50/50 water/PS mix. I used an old glass mug. Then I 
tossed the body in and occasionally agitated it for about an hour before I pulled
out the toothbrush and gave it a once over. Immediately, the paint started
to loosen up..so I've been letting it sit for periods of ten minutes and then hitting
it with the toothbrush again. 

It's coming along nice...and working fast. I figured after reading OP's horror story
with the Tyco body that I wouldn't take any chances. Love this old RX-7. The 
less time in the Pine-Sol, the less possibility of any damage. Especially after being
cut down so far with water.

I've taken pics of the progess. I'll post them when I start my custom car thread.


----------

